# New to TTs, MK1 V6 in QS spec



## Hofmiester (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi folks,
My name is Ron and I bought my first TT a couple of weeks back.
It is a mint condition Black MK1 2004 3.2v6 and it has been upgraded to be QS spec.

Read bench deleted with OE delete kit
Black leather pole position seats
Genuine QS wheels










































Performance upgrades include:

Shrick cams
BMC intake
Stealth remap
Blue Haldex
AP coilovers
Weight reduction (AC deleted, ballast etc)

It is a really lovely car! Looking forward to getting to know this forum 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome looks well 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ron, Welcome to the TTF.
She looks very nice. 8) Shame it's not QS *Red*/*Black* :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Hofmiester (Sep 7, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Ron, Welcome to the TTF.
> She looks very nice. 8) Shame it's not QS *Red*/*Black* :wink:
> Hoggy.


Here we go, of course it is not a QS. Hence I state QS spec 

V6 over 1.8t any day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hofmiester said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ron, Welcome to the TTF.
> ...


Hi, I did state it's very nice. :roll: :wink: 
If the V6 had been avail in 2001 I would still have it, but after 16 years I still luv my 225 & can't bear to part with her.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hofmiester (Sep 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just noticed your poles are full leather nice


----------



## AudiTTPanic (Aug 29, 2017)

Looks nice. Good to have you and your QS imposter on here. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hofmiester (Sep 7, 2017)

Cheers chaps, I'm still getting to grips with it as was driving a Corrado Vr6 for 5 years

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hofmiester said:


> Cheers chaps, I'm still getting to grips with it as was driving a Corrado Vr6 for 5 years
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Corrados had a nugget yellow g60 back in 1991 kept it for 5 years


----------



## Hofmiester (Sep 7, 2017)

Yes I love them but they are getting old now and parts are rare as hens teeth so I just fell out of love with it really. I spent more time maintaining it than I did driving it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gleebag (Aug 10, 2017)

Lovely TT, welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hofmiester said:


> Yes I love them but they are getting old now and parts are rare as hens teeth so I just fell out of love with it really. I spent more time maintaining it than I did driving it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pity very underated IMOP, think it was Clarkson who said best handling FWD car of all time


----------



## Hofmiester (Sep 7, 2017)

True, but he said that in the late 90s, cars have come a long way since then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodhouse (Dec 20, 2017)

Hofmiester said:


> Hi folks,
> My name is Ron and I bought my first TT a couple of weeks back.
> It is a mint condition Black MK1 2004 3.2v6 and it has been upgraded to be QS spec.
> 
> ...


lovely car, seen a couple of qs copies recently but nothing nearly that nice, seriously that 3.2 engine is fantastic, we swapped a 3.2 for the qs and whilst I love the qs always a small part of me will want that addictive noise and feel of the 3.2, thing is with the 3.2 it felt quick always it put a grin on my face all the time, and that to me is what it's all about....not regretting getting a qs but a 3.2 looking like one with all the plus points of the 3.2 is a really nice combination, I love your car absolute credit due fella...enjoy ...then flog me it


----------

